# my babies growing up!!



## mckellar007 (Aug 9, 2009)

heres some photos of my crocs, salty just reached the 1 metre mark, good fun to play with!
he had a bit of dental trouble for a while, but as you can see(maybe) his teeth have grown back and he has a nice toothy smile!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome! im sure hes plenty of fun


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2009)

thats great Jase. How old is he? what was wrong with his teeth? any pics of the freshy??


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 9, 2009)

get some of the freshie.  
i got just got mine its about 400mm long, but i want to see some bigger guys.


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 9, 2009)

he is great i wish i culd have a croc


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 9, 2009)

he's nearly 3 years old, i'd taught him(using the term taught lightly) to jump for his food, then every time i came within 2 metres of the door to the room he was in, he would jump at the glass and knock his teeth out on the ledge, then he had some troubles growing them back as they would just frey and fall out again, ended up using rain water and adding calcium to the water and hes since come good.

and i'll post some pictures of the freshy tomorrow, cant be bothered fishing him out and fighting against him. just fed him also, so dont want to cool him too much, hes grown a bit too, hes about 45cms at the moment


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 9, 2009)

I cant wait for photos of you wrestling him when hes 4metres,just kidding.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

4 metres is nothing, wait till he hits 8! then what me try and tackle him by myself


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey mckellar, does your freshie feed infront of you?
also what do you feed him/her and do you feed on land or in the water.

i have only been trying chicken pieces coated with calcium served on the land area, and he only ever eats at night when were not watching, but would love for him to take food from tongs or even when i offer it so i can watch him eat.
i understand it may take a while for him to settle in, ive only had him one and a half weeks.

now i have a freshie. my thoughts have turned to gettting a salty as well. 
lol crocs are just amazing. i used to sit around watching the snakes all the time, but got over that. now i have a croc i sit infront of the tank more than i watch TV.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have only seen the freshy feed a couple of times, once he is in a tank with more traffic going past and puts on a little more size he will become bolder and start to eat from my hands. i feed him on a diet of mice, yabbies, fish and chicken. im nearly finished posting my thread with the freshy photos, as promised.

the salty used to not eat infront of me, now he will jump for food and take it straight from my hands.


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 14, 2009)

hrm. i watched my freshie land himself and chase around crickets and smash all the chicken i put there for him last night. it was incredible.
do you feed yours full fuzzies or do you cut them up for him.
ill get some photos of mine and put them on your thread.


----------



## adelherper (Aug 15, 2009)

my little freshie will only eat when he thinks i not watching him i wanna get a salty soon aswell anyone no were to get one


----------



## Khagan (Aug 15, 2009)

He looks so funny, seen as like i'm only used to seeing adults on tv/pics etc he looks like short and pudgy lol.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 15, 2009)

wow! ever handle him without tape PP


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 15, 2009)

aww thats awesomeee


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 15, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> wow! ever handle him without tape PP


 

lol how else would i get the tape on?

i only tape him for measuring and if someone else is going to be handling him/ he's going for a wander and the dogs are inside.


----------

